# Step 7 Basic 10.5



## Human (12 Juni 2009)

Hab gerade mal wieder ein bisschen bei Siemens gestöbert und bin auf das gestoßen:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?aktprim=0&lang=de&referer=%2fWW%2f&func=cslib.csinfo&siteid=cseus&caller=view&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&nodeid0=29157695&objaction=csopen

Irgendwie sieht das aus wie eine Mischung aus Step 7 und noch mehr WinCC flexible...

Sagt mir bitte, dass das nur für die 1200er-Reihe ist und nicht das neue Step 7 wird, das dann für alle Steuerungen eingesetzt werden muss!!!

Bzw. hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht, sieht das so langsam aus wie es ist?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2009)

Human schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal wieder ein bisschen bei Siemens gestöbert und  ....
> 
> Sagt mir bitte, dass das nur für die 1200er-Reihe ist und nicht das neue Step 7 wird, das dann für alle Steuerungen eingesetzt werden muss!!!



Da wird S. Dich leider enttäuschen 



> ...
> Mit dem jetzt angekündigten Nachfolgemodell S7-1200 will Siemens einen
> neuen Weg in punkto Engineering einschlagen und Schluss machen mit
> diesem Bruch. Das heißt: Die Programmier-Philosophie hinter der neuen
> ...


*Quelle*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2009)

Was ich so gehört habe, soll es in zukunft dieses TIA-Portal die bisherige Step 7 umgebung ersetzen.
Die versuche werden erst, wie wir es schon kennen mit der neuen 1200er
durchgeführt, d.h. wir testen und Siemens spart.
Unsere Siemens Vertriebler drängt uns jetzt schon das wir von unseren Einzellizensen auf
Professionell hochrüsten und den entsprechenden SUS-Vertrag abschließen,
so kostet uns später der umstieg von Professionell auf das TIA-Portal nichts.
Zeitliche Perspektive könnte so SPS-Drive 2010 sein.

Warten wir mal ab was da so auf uns zu kommt.
:sm6:


----------

